# sensors for a laptop

## GNUtoo

i have a piii laptop and i don't know if there are any sensors in my machine but mabe my chipset have some sensors:

# lspci:

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82815 815 Chipset Host Bridge and Memory Controller Hub (rev 11)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82815 CGC [Chipset Graphics Controller] (rev 11)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev 03)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801BAM ISA Bridge (LPC) (rev 03)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801BAM IDE U100 (rev 03)

00:1f.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801BA/BAM USB (Hub #1) (rev 03)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801BA/BAM SMBus (rev 03)

00:1f.4 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801BA/BAM USB (Hub #2) (rev 03)

00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801BA/BAM AC'97 Audio (rev 03)

01:03.0 CardBus bridge: O2 Micro, Inc. OZ6933/711E1 CardBus/SmartCardBus Controller (rev 01)

01:03.1 CardBus bridge: O2 Micro, Inc. OZ6933/711E1 CardBus/SmartCardBus Controller (rev 01)

01:0b.0 PCI bridge: Actiontec Electronics Inc Mini-PCI bridge (rev 11)

02:04.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82557/8/9 [Ethernet Pro 100] (rev 0 :Cool: 

02:08.0 Communication controller: Agere Systems WinModem 56k (rev 01)

----------

## adsmith

If it's a reasonably new laptop (last 5 years?), then thermal sensors are almost certainly in ACPI.

modprobe thermal 

and cat /proc/acpi/thermal/THRM/* or similar.

----------

## GNUtoo

 *adsmith wrote:*   

> If it's a reasonably new laptop (last 5 years?), then thermal sensors are almost certainly in ACPI.
> 
> modprobe thermal 
> 
> and cat /proc/acpi/thermal/THRM/* or similar.

 

i have thermal in the kernel and there is no proc/acpi/thermal/

----------

## adsmith

sorry, /proc/acpi/thermal_zone

you're sure?

----------

## GNUtoo

 *adsmith wrote:*   

> sorry, /proc/acpi/thermal_zone
> 
> you're sure?

 

yes

----------

## adsmith

Okay, assuming you haven't disabled ACPI at boot time (noacpi boot option), then you'll have to go back to the old lm_sensors system.

Set all things under Device Drivers -> I2C  and Device Drivers -> Hardware Monitoring to M

(I do see an Intel 815 under I2C)

then emerge lm_sensors and run sensors-detect.

----------

## GNUtoo

```
# sensors-detect

# sensors-detect revision 1.413 (2006/01/19 20:28:00)

This program will help you determine which I2C/SMBus modules you need to

load to use lm_sensors most effectively. You need to have i2c and

lm_sensors installed before running this program.

Also, you need to be `root', or at least have access to the /dev/i2c-*

files, for most things.

If you have patched your kernel and have some drivers built in, you can

safely answer NO if asked to load some modules. In this case, things may

seem a bit confusing, but they will still work.

It is generally safe and recommended to accept the default answers to all

questions, unless you know what you're doing.

 We can start with probing for (PCI) I2C or SMBus adapters.

 You do not need any special privileges for this.

 Do you want to probe now? (YES/no): y

Probing for PCI bus adapters...

Use driver `i2c-i801' for device 00:1f.3: Intel 82801BA ICH2

Use driver `i2c-i810' for device 00:02.0: Intel 82815 GMCH

Probe succesfully concluded.

We will now try to load each adapter module in turn.

Load `i2c-i801' (say NO if built into your kernel)? (YES/no): y

FATAL: Module i2c_i801 not found.

Loading failed... skipping.

Load `i2c-i810' (say NO if built into your kernel)? (YES/no): y

FATAL: Module i2c_i810 not found.

Loading failed... skipping.

If you have undetectable or unsupported adapters, you can have them

scanned by manually loading the modules before running this script.

 To continue, we need module `i2c-dev' to be loaded.

 If it is built-in into your kernel, you can safely skip this.

 i2c-dev is not loaded. Do you want to load it now? (YES/no): y

FATAL: Module i2c_dev not found.

 Loading failed, expect problems later on.

 We are now going to do the adapter probings. Some adapters may hang halfway

 through; we can't really help that. Also, some chips will be double detected;

 we choose the one with the highest confidence value in that case.

 If you found that the adapter hung after probing a certain address, you can

 specify that address to remain unprobed. That often

 includes address 0x69 (clock chip).

Next adapter: I810-GPIOC

Do you want to scan it? (YES/no/selectively): y

Next adapter: I810-I2C

Do you want to scan it? (YES/no/selectively): y

Client found at address 0x50

Probing for `SPD EEPROM'... Success!

    (confidence 1, driver `eeprom')

Probing for `DDC monitor'... Failed!

Probing for `Maxim MAX6900'... Failed!

Next adapter: I810-DDC

Do you want to scan it? (YES/no/selectively): y

Some chips are also accessible through the ISA bus. ISA probes are

typically a bit more dangerous, as we have to write to I/O ports to do

this. This is usually safe though.

Do you want to scan the ISA bus? (YES/no): y

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM78'

  Trying address 0x0290... Failed!

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM78-J'

  Trying address 0x0290... Failed!

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM79'

  Trying address 0x0290... Failed!

Probing for `Winbond W83781D'

  Trying address 0x0290... Failed!

Probing for `Winbond W83782D'

  Trying address 0x0290... Failed!

Probing for `Winbond W83627HF'

  Trying address 0x0290... Failed!

Probing for `Winbond W83627EHF'

  Trying address 0x0290... Failed!

Probing for `Silicon Integrated Systems SIS5595'

  Trying general detect... Failed!

Probing for `VIA Technologies VT82C686 Integrated Sensors'

  Trying general detect... Failed!

Probing for `VIA Technologies VT8231 Integrated Sensors'

  Trying general detect... Failed!

Probing for `ITE IT8712F'

  Trying address 0x0290... Failed!

Probing for `ITE IT8705F / SiS 950'

  Trying address 0x0290... Failed!

Probing for `IPMI BMC KCS'

  Trying address 0x0ca0... Failed!

Probing for `IPMI BMC SMIC'

  Trying address 0x0ca8... Failed!

Some Super I/O chips may also contain sensors. Super I/O probes are

typically a bit more dangerous, as we have to write to I/O ports to do

this. This is usually safe though.

Do you want to scan for Super I/O sensors? (YES/no): y

Probing for `ITE 8702F Super IO Sensors'

  Failed! (0xea91)

Probing for `ITE 8705F Super IO Sensors'

  Failed! (0xea91)

Probing for `ITE 8712F Super IO Sensors'

  Failed! (0xea91)

Probing for `Nat. Semi. PC87351 Super IO Fan Sensors'

  Failed! (0xea)

Probing for `Nat. Semi. PC87360 Super IO Fan Sensors'

  Failed! (0xea)

Probing for `Nat. Semi. PC87363 Super IO Fan Sensors'

  Failed! (0xea)

Probing for `Nat. Semi. PC87364 Super IO Fan Sensors'

  Failed! (0xea)

Probing for `Nat. Semi. PC87365 Super IO Fan Sensors'

  Failed! (0xea)

Probing for `Nat. Semi. PC87365 Super IO Voltage Sensors'

  Failed! (0xea)

Probing for `Nat. Semi. PC87365 Super IO Thermal Sensors'

  Failed! (0xea)

Probing for `Nat. Semi. PC87366 Super IO Fan Sensors'

  Failed! (0xea)

Probing for `Nat. Semi. PC87366 Super IO Voltage Sensors'

  Failed! (0xea)

Probing for `Nat. Semi. PC87366 Super IO Thermal Sensors'

  Failed! (0xea)

Probing for `Nat. Semi. PC87372 Super IO Fan Sensors'

  Failed! (0xea)

Probing for `Nat. Semi. PC87373 Super IO Fan Sensors'

  Failed! (0xea)

Probing for `Nat. Semi. PC87591 Super IO'

  Failed! (0xea)

Probing for `Nat. Semi. PC87371 Super IO'

  Failed! (0xea)

Probing for `Nat. Semi. PC97371 Super IO'

  Failed! (0xea)

Probing for `Nat. Semi. PC8739x Super IO'

  Success... (no hardware monitoring capabilities)

Probing for `Nat. Semi. PC8741x Super IO'

  Failed! (0xea)

Probing for `Nat. Semi. PCPC87427 Super IO'

  Failed! (0xea)

Probing for `SMSC 47B27x Super IO Fan Sensors'

  Failed! (0xea)

Probing for `SMSC 47M10x/13x Super IO Fan Sensors'

  Failed! (0xea)

Probing for `SMSC 47M14x Super IO Fan Sensors'

  Failed! (0xea)

Probing for `SMSC 47M15x/192/997 Super IO Fan Sensors'

  Failed! (0xea)

Probing for `SMSC 47S42x Super IO Fan Sensors'

  Failed! (0xea)

Probing for `SMSC 47S45x Super IO Fan Sensors'

  Failed! (0xea)

Probing for `SMSC 47M172 Super IO'

  Failed! (0xea)

Probing for `SMSC LPC47B397-NC Super IO'

  Failed! (0xea)

Probing for `SMSC SCH5307-NS Super IO'

  Failed! (0xea)

Probing for `VT1211 Super IO Sensors'

  Failed! (0xea)

Probing for `Winbond W83627HF Super IO Sensors'

  Failed! (0xea)

Probing for `Winbond W83627THF Super IO Sensors'

  Failed! (0xea)

Probing for `Winbond W83637HF Super IO Sensors'

  Failed! (0xea)

Probing for `Winbond W83687THF Super IO Sensors'

  Failed! (0xea)

Probing for `Winbond W83697HF Super IO Sensors'

  Failed! (0xea)

Probing for `Winbond W83697SF/UF Super IO PWM'

  Failed! (0xea)

Probing for `Winbond W83L517D Super IO'

  Failed! (0xea)

Probing for `Fintek F71805F/FG Super IO Sensors'

  Failed! (0xea91)

Probing for `Winbond W83627EHF/EHG Super IO Sensors'

  Failed! (0xea91)

Do you want to scan for secondary Super I/O sensors? (YES/no): y

Probing for `ITE 8702F Super IO Sensors'

  Failed! (skipping family)

Probing for `Nat. Semi. PC87351 Super IO Fan Sensors'

  Failed! (skipping family)

Probing for `SMSC 47B27x Super IO Fan Sensors'

  Failed! (skipping family)

Probing for `VT1211 Super IO Sensors'

  Failed! (skipping family)

Probing for `Winbond W83627EHF/EHG Super IO Sensors'

  Failed! (skipping family)

 Now follows a summary of the probes I have just done.

 Just press ENTER to continue: y

Driver `eeprom' (should be inserted):

  Detects correctly:

  * Bus `I810-I2C'

    Busdriver `i2c-i810', I2C address 0x50

    Chip `SPD EEPROM' (confidence: 1)

I will now generate the commands needed to load the I2C modules.

If you want to load the modules at startup, generate a config file

below and make sure lm_sensors gets started at boot time; e.g

$ rc-update add lm_sensors default

To make the sensors modules behave correctly, add these lines to

/etc/modules.d/lm_sensors and run modules-update:

#----cut here----

# I2C module options

alias char-major-89 i2c-dev

#----end cut here----

WARNING! If you have some things built into your kernel, the list above

will contain too many modules. Skip the appropriate ones! You really should

try these commands right now to make sure everything is working properly.

Monitoring programs won't work until it's done.

To load everything that is needed, execute the commands below...

#----cut here----

# I2C adapter drivers

modprobe i2c-i810

# I2C chip drivers

# Warning: the required module eeprom is not currently installed on your system.

# For status of 2.6 kernel ports see http://secure.netroedge.com/~lm78/supported.html

# If driver is built-in to the kernel, or unavailable, comment out the following line.

modprobe eeprom

# sleep 2 # optional

/usr/bin/sensors -s # recommended

#----end cut here----

Do you want to overwrite /etc/conf.d/lm_sensors? Enter s to specify other file name?

  (yes/NO/s): y

Done.

```

[/quote]

----------

## adsmith

Okay, it foudn them. so now try the command "/etc/init.d/lm_sensors restart" and then run "sensors"

----------

## GNUtoo

#  /etc/init.d/lm_sensors start

 * Loading lm_sensors modules...

 *   Loading i2c-i810 ...[ ok ]

 *   Loading eeprom ...[ !! ]

 * Initializing sensors ...[ !! ]

# sensors

Can't access procfs/sysfs file

Unable to find i2c bus information;

For 2.6 kernels, make sure you have mounted sysfs and libsensors

was compiled with sysfs support!

For older kernels, make sure you have done 'modprobe i2c-proc'!

what's wrong?

----------

## GNUtoo

do i have any sensors in my laptop?

----------

## kingrebound

i also have the same errors....

help us!!!

----------

